# Anybody done a DIY Inline Co2 reactor with internal power filter



## rohansd (Oct 10, 2005)

hi,
I am about to setup a 66 G tank with presurrised Co2.
I plan to use a 500 LPH Resun internal power filter with it.I am looking for any DIY design which goes with the Internal filter.
Any body tried it ever ?

Thanks
Rohan


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Rohan never tried it before, but I imagine the flow reduction if you were to attach any type of tubing and reactor to the internal filter's pump would be greatly reduced. I see some pros and cons associated,

1) Reduced flow for the tank...bad
2) Reduced flow could help dissolve CO2 better as it course through the reactor... good

Maybe purchasing a powerhead to run your inline Reactor would work better without reducing flow. But keep us posted on how it goes. If it works, i have an Eheim Aquaball Internal Filter lying around that I might experiment with.

-John N.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

500 LPH flow rate equates to about 132 USGPH. This capacity seems low to me for a 66G (twice per hour) tank and any further reduction in filter throughput would certainly be further aggravating this situation. The filter throughput "rule of thumb" for a cannister filtration system is 5x per hour and 10x per hour for an HOB. I would think your internal cannister would be similar in classification to a cannister filter. I would suggest that you look into glass or similar diffusers for the CO2. Alternatively, and maybe more appropriately, you could augment your filtration with an external cannister and put an in line CO2 diffuser in the return line from the cannister. Check out "Gomer" (a member of this board) for a really good in line diffuser.
Vic


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm trying to build an internal CO2 reactor using a MaxiJet, tubing, and nanoballs. I'm waiting for the Drs. to deliver the parts this coming Wednesday. I'll post the results once its set-up.

DJ


----------



## rohansd (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the replies.
I checked again and found that the filter is 700LPH.
Anything more than this causes lot of turbulence in water and cannot be handleld.
Wonder if the rule of filteration of 5X times of tank capacity applies for planted tank.
I thot planted tank can do good without filter too except that that water circulation is more important than the filteration.

@DJ.
am looking forwarf towards ur filter design and pics.
I will try and put up mine too.


----------

